# HK USP Compact is coming!



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

:mrgreen: I just brought the USP Compact 40 S&W just for 425.00!. (used one) 

gonna to get it next week, it's so great deal so I grab it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Congrats. I have a USP compact in 9mm


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah, I already have USP full size 9mm. and im going for 40 s&w. 

now I am not sure what next purchase of firearm heh!... hunting for a great deal.

Regards
Dracimus


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome!! You might want to look at picking up the .357 Sig barrel for it too, practice with the .40 carry the .357 sig..two guns in one same internals, springs, etc. I got my H&K Factory barrel from Cals Sporting Armory, another gun for 1/2 the price :smt071

(sorry about the picture size  )


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on the new gun!!! That was a good deal!!


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations, the USP compact is an excellent pistol. A USP45 compact was my first H&K and got me hooked.


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

that;s pretty cool that i can convert the barrel to different caliber, I will keep that in mind later on 

still waiting for it


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Dracimus said:


> that;s pretty cool that i can convert the barrel to different caliber, I will keep that in mind later on
> 
> still waiting for it


To my knowledge the USP Compact .40/.357 is the *only* model in the H&K line that will drop-in convert without making any other changes, 
they're both the exact same except for the barrels and what's stamped on the slide.
(Of course H&K doesn't _authorize_ caliber conversions changes because they want you to buy a 2nd $600 gun)


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Buckeye

believe it or not, check this web out

http://www.ccfa.com/HK_O-Ring Barrels.htm

you can get the threaded barrel for USP and it is silver barrel...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. Looks like no 9mm compact barrel, unfortunately...


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

there might be one somewhere, have to search deeply


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Dracimus said:


> there might be one somewhere, have to search deeply


I looked at it for a while - I only see the fullsize 9mm...


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Good deal.

USP Compacts are excellent handguns.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> Good deal.
> 
> USP Compacts are excellent handguns.


Yes, almost as good as the P99


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, almost as good as the P99


Really??? LOL!!!


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

here it is :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl. How do U like it?


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it!. mucher smaller and neat


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

My next purchase will be a USP9c Stainless!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

z28smokin said:


> My next purchase will be a USP9c Stainless!


Well, good luck. They don't make them anymore - CDNN had some for sale recently, but the longer U wait, the harder it will be to find. U could always hard chrome a regular one...


----------

